# ThruNite TN32,1700 Lm Thrower REVIEW, Pictures & Beamshots



## FlashLion (Jan 7, 2014)

*There are not many torches made ​​in accordance with the user requirements for taking the optimal possible performance from the LED.
ThruNite TN32 is the only light that comes from the manufacturer already overclocked and providing extremely high lumen output and distance of throw.
1700 lumens,230000cd coming from а nice relatively "compact" 3x18650 body and single Cree XM-L2 U2 LED.*






*An important part of the high performance-4 deep cooling fins and chrome plated copper alloy driver board/LED housing ready to handle all the heat coming from the driven with about 6 Amperes LED.*




*The most important part for the success here is the heavily driven XM-L2 LED and the beautiful Giant,very deep and wide smooth reflector. *




*Clean and stylish look. The chrome plated middle part shows you that this light is more special than the other and has a heart that beats stronger.*




*ThruNite TN32 is packed in very nice plastic box with aluminum frame.
The box provides great protection for the light and easy carrying.*

















*The rubber foam is just right cut to fit the light inserted together with its holster.*





*Great holster for such a big light. Very well made,sturdy,a little thin,but just the right size and very useful. Velcro on the back for attaching.*




















*Some copy/paste technical info.
*Description:Designed for flashaholics only, ThruNite TN32 is much brighter than TN31. TN32 has a max output of 1702 lumen, even more powerful than TN31 XM-L2 version whose output is 1376 lumen. Copper plating chromium circuit provides better heat dissipation performance.Otherwise it has a streamline design and very beautiful body. It weights only 650 grams and very light to carry on. It is good for tactical and search purposes.
Key Features:
☆ Copper circuit provides better heat dissipation performance
☆ Improved UI for more lumens
☆ Ultra-clear tempered glass lens with anti-reflective coating.
☆ Momentary forward click tactical switch.
☆ Strobe mode for tactical and emergency use.
☆ Smooth reflector for max light output. 
☆ Highly focused beam for maximum distance
☆ Tactical knurling for firm grip.
☆ Streamlined body design.
☆ Mechanical reversed polarity protection design for battery carrier.
☆ Intelligent highly efficient circuit board design for max performance and long run time.
☆ Specially designed for Military, Law Enforcement, Self-defense, Hunting, Search & Rescue and Outdoor activities.
☆ Intelligent temperature controlled light output for user safety.





*I am really impressed of the machine work.All edges are well rounded. 
*







*
Regular triangular-cut threads.Nothing special here.*
*Well greased red O-ring.*

*Precisely made knurling. One of the best I've seen. Aggressive for stable grip.*





*The chrome plated connecting part is coming directly from the LED.*
*The heat from the LED and driver board can be felt most strongly here when the light is on.*
*Very high quality machining. There's no even a single scratch or crushed edge.*
*Extremely well made anodizing.
**The cooling fins are very well rounded and nice to touch.*




*User Interface*
*The different brightness modes are controlled by rotary magnetic selector ring with 8 positions.This is the ring between the cooling fins and the chrome part.
6 for selecting brightness level- 0.6lm , 21lm , 307lm , 709lm , 1132lm , 1702lm.
1 position for the variable frequency Strobe.
1 for Stand by mode.

There is a dent/click for each position with quite enough feel for seamlessly selecting the needed mode.
The tail switch turns ON/OFF the light.
The light can be turned OFF also from the selector ring.Then it is in Standby mode.
Operating with the selector ring is easy and convenient. There's nothing to complain about using it.
The marks for the selected mode could be better,but actually in full darkness this is irrelevant.
*
*The lowest mode is far counter-clockwise.Twisting the ring clockwise increases the brightness by 5 more steps. The 7th is the standby mode. The far right (clockwise) position is the Strobe mode.
When the light is in Standby mode,we have Highest level one step to the left and Strobe mode at one step to the right. 
The UI can't be better. 
*
*The brightness levels are well spaced,as the TN32 is maybe the only thrower that gives you a low mode of 0,6 lumens!!! This mode could be pretty useful in certain situations as power outages,etc.

In standby mode TN32 draws ~90 micro Amps from the batteries.

The tail switch is not in the main high current circuit and just supplies + to the triggering electronics in the tail that connects - to the driver board. This is very good solution because at high current(>4Amps) the clicky switches get heating.
*
This is a test for presence of step down.
The light was cooled with 8cm cooling fan. Duration of the test 20min. The first minutes are most important to see how the light manage the heat and how much the lumen output will change due to the heat.
TN32 maintains the output great which means that the heat dissipation design is successful.
There is a small step down 1 minutes after activation. The step is just 5% , from 95% to 90%. After that the light is absolutely constant. There is no any heat issue,especially well cooled TN32 keeps pretty good temperature. 






*3x18650 batteries in series needed for feeding the emitter.*



*When the batteries are inserted they press the springs to level where they get the shape of a cone. Their coils are pressed each other and this makes less resistance for the current flow.*






 



*Normal size forward clicky switch at the tail for turning the light ON/OFF.
I haven't seen so well rounded edges around the tail switch(where will be placed our thumb).
It's nice to see this care to detail in such a big light.*



*Very high build quality of every detail.*







*Stable battery carrier. Very well sized. All protected batteries that I use fit well. 
The carrier is reversible and has + and - at both sides.*








 




 


 



*Unique 70mm diameter smooth reflector collects all the power from the LED in a tight,ultra bright beam making TN32 absolute XM-L king of throw.*




*Ultra-clear tempered glass lens with anti-reflective coating.
Thick stainless steel bezel holds the glass and reflector in place and well protected from impact.*





*The light from the LED is clean cool white. No greenish or bluish tint. It gives quality illumination.*

















*The front side of the bezel is precisely made,very smooth,no sharp edges.
There's a little more gap between the bezel and the place where it is screwed and there has a little sharper edge.*





















*Straight lines design.Good grip thanks to the deep knurling*.



 
*Thanks to the UI the light can be used with one hand without changing the grip,as shown in the picture below.
Turning ON/OFF and mode switching is possible just by twisting the control ring.*








*Size comparison with Fenix TK51.*


























*As expected from a thrower,the beam is focused in tight spot and thanks to the wide reflector still has good spill.*
*The peak beam intensity that I measured is ~230 000 cd. 
This is definitely one of the best throwing flashlights that come directly from manufacturer.
*





*All modes*
*1 meter, 1/50sec , white wall*













*All modes*
*1 meter, 1/250sec ,white wall*














*5 meters, 1/6sec *












*5 meters, 1/50sec*












*Outdoor beamshots.*
*ThruNite TN32 All modes without UltraLow 0,6Lm*





*ThruNite TN32 vs Lumintop TD16,Olight M22,ThruNite Lynx,Fenix TK51.*
*Distance 70 meters to the tree.*




*ThruNite TN32 vs Lumintop TD16,Olight M22,ThruNite Lynx,Fenix TK51.*




*ThruNite TN32 vs Lumintop TD16,Olight M22,ThruNite Lynx,Fenix TK51.*




*ThruNite TN32* , 70 meters to the tree












*ThruNite TN32*




*ThruNite TN32 Vs Fenix TK51*




*C8 Dedome XM-L U3(60kcd) , ThruNite TN32 (230kcd) , Fenix TK51(45,2kcd)*





*ThruNite TN32 is definitely one of the best lights I've tested.Very high quality and care to detail.
I can't point any disadvantage that interferes with the enjoyment of using TN32.
If I have to be really critical,the transition(looking the beam) from one mode to other is quite abrupt without gradual change that is easy for the eyes,but this is not something to complain about. Once you try the highest mode,you will not want to switch back to lower level *.*

Good UI, easy operating, extremely bright light, GREAT THROW. This is really a light that worth it.*
*I highly recommend it,no matter you are flashaholic or not. *






*Thanks for reading!*


TN32 was provided by ThruNite for review.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN32-Pictures & Beamshots(review in progress)*

Wow, sweet pics! You have some skills with that camera, keep up the good work. It is cool to see another review of this light in the works. I look forward to your completed review whenever it is ready.


----------



## Ryp (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN32-Pictures & Beamshots(review in progress)*

AMAZING photos as usual, wow


----------



## ven (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN32-Pictures & Beamshots(review in progress)*

One word for the pics.........SPECTACULAR :twothumbs this light just grows on me more and more


----------



## tobrien (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN32-Pictures & Beamshots(review in progress)*

yep, as they said these photos are perfect!

your review content has really come a long ways, FlashLion! I think I recall your first review being of a Klarus light and even that was still a great job!


----------



## TEEJ (Jan 8, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN32-Pictures & Beamshots(review in progress)*

Professional quality pics!

:thumbsup:


----------



## mmander (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN32-Pictures & Beamshots(review in progress)*

Great stuff, quality photos from many angles as always! :thumbsup:

My TN32 came with a black O-ring, not red. Also, I can't quite tell for sure, but yours does seem to have a tighter fitting thread-on bezel with less of a gap. Mine has a 0.75mm gap with sharp edges on the bezel too. I may have to take it off and sand the edge down a little since it feels as though I could even cut myself if I wasn't careful. Otherwise, definitely loving my TN32...


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN32-Pictures & Beamshots(review in progress)*



mmander said:


> Great stuff, quality photos from many angles as always! :thumbsup:
> 
> My TN32 came with a black O-ring, not red. Also, I can't quite tell for sure, but yours does seem to have a tighter fitting thread-on bezel with less of a gap. Mine has a 0.75mm gap with sharp edges on the bezel too. I may have to take it off and sand the edge down a little since it feels as though I could even cut myself if I wasn't careful. Otherwise, definitely loving my TN32...



I had a Catapult V2 that had very sharp edges on the bezel, too. I ended up taking it off and sanding it which took care of the problem. Is it the top of the bezel that is the problem or are you saying it is sharp between the top of the head and bottom of the bezel(in the gap)?


----------



## Diesel Pro (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN32-Pictures & Beamshots(review in progress)*

How does this compare size wise to a 2D mag light?

There no body diameter specs that I could find.

The only initial criticism I have is white markings on chrome look to be a poor choice for contrast. Are they etched/engraved or will they be susceptible to rubbing off?


----------



## FlashLion (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN32-Pictures & Beamshots(review in progress)*

Thank you all for your comments!


----------



## FlashLion (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN32-Pictures & Beamshots(review in progress)*



Diesel Pro said:


> How does this compare size wise to a 2D mag light?
> 
> There no body diameter specs that I could find.
> 
> The only initial criticism I have is white markings on chrome look to be a poor choice for contrast. Are they etched/engraved or will they be susceptible to rubbing off?


TN32 dimensions
20,5 cm lenght
5 cm body diameter
7,8 cm head diameter
Weight 650 gr
Yes,the markings could be much better,but actually in use they are not so needed,especially in the dark.Just remember that the Strobe mode is far right,one step left is the standby mode,one more step left is the Highest level.
So,when I want to be sure the light is not left on any of the modes,with tail switch in OFF position I twist the control ring to far right position and then one step back,and I know the light is in standby mode.


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN32-Pictures & Beamshots(review in progress)*

Quote of the OP deleted
There is no need to quote the entire review, Imagine every post quoting the OP  - Norm

I really liked the TN 31... my only complaint was the logic of the mode spacing. I hate having to consciously think thru what mode I'm in in what otherwise is such a simple logical UI. 

A version with hi on one end and lo on the other end would rock...

Sent from my C5502 using Tapatalk


----------



## FlashLion (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN32-Pictures & Beamshots(review in progress)*

You just quoted my whole review 

I like the standby mode in this light.Thanks to it,I can use the light with one hand without changing the grip.


----------



## Ryp (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN32-Pictures & Beamshots(review in progress)*



FlashLion said:


> You just quoted my whole review



This, no need to do that. It just makes it more difficult for us to find things on the page, and makes the page unnecessarily long.


----------



## Diesel Pro (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN32-Pictures & Beamshots(review in progress)*

If rick does not edit his post a mod needs to do so.

I like the looks of the light, but I had to wonder hos handy the tailcap switch really is with a light of this size. I don't see holding this light up at shoulder height I see it carried low. 

Looks like a kick *** light to keep at the cabin so when things make noise in the night one can "turn on the lights"


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN32-Pictures & Beamshots(review in progress)*

Sorry guys - that was one of my few posts done on my phone via tapa talk. I consciously remember deleting 95% of the post and just leaving the relevant part; something must've happened! 

Hope everyone can recover!


----------



## mmander (Jan 9, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN32-Pictures & Beamshots(review in progress)*



Mr. Tone said:


> Is it the top of the bezel that is the problem or are you saying it is sharp between the top of the head and bottom of the bezel(in the gap)?



It's sharp in the gap, between the top of the head and the bezel. The problem is that the bezel isn't quite centered with respect to the head, so along 1/4 or so of the circumference, the bezel edge sticks out ever so slightly and on the opposite side, is it recessed slightly below the level of the head. The protruding edge is very sharp and the 0.75mm gap is wide enough that you can easily feel it. Here is a shot I took of it before sanding it down...






This is an extreme macro and the bezel gap looks _*way*_ worse here than it does in real life! The inside, narrower part of the gap is maybe 0.5mm or slightly more. However you can see it is protruding above the main body of the head. Pardon the debris on that edge - I didn't see that until after I took the shot and zoomed in. The edges around the top of the bezel and crenelations are finished better, in other words, the surfaces that one is generally prone to touching don't feel sharp enough to cut or abrade. I'd still like to see the exposed bezel surfaces slightly chamfered (or chamfered more) but as it is, I can live with that.

Now that I've lightly sanded away the sharp inner surface, you can run your hand along that edge and not feel like you could potentially cut yourself. Jeez, that photo really does make it look like a huge gap…  it definitely is not that bad.


----------



## harrycolez (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN32-Pictures & Beamshots(review in progress)*

Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask, but if the TN32 only has about a 30% increase in lumens why does the cd jump so much?


----------



## Ryp (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN32-Pictures & Beamshots(review in progress)*



harrycolez said:


> Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask, but if the TN32 only has about a 30% increase in lumens why does the cd jump so much?



Lumens isn't (really) relative to lux. I don't know if it uses the same reflector as the TN31, but reflector shape/size will affect the throw.


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN32-Pictures & Beamshots(review in progress)*

I had the same question Harry. All else being equal lux usually is pretty close to being relative to lumens. 

Thrunite has underestimated their lux on this light so that might be part of it. They also may be stating the XML1 specs. Not only is the 2 brighter/more efficient but perhaps (I don't know) as in the case of the XPG vs XPG2 it is also slightly smaller? I know it didn't shrink as much as the XPG did from gen1 to gen2 but if it did a bit that would change the ratio.


----------



## Ryp (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN32-Pictures & Beamshots(review in progress)*



rickypanecatyl said:


> Thrunite has underestimated their lux on this light



FlashLion measured his sample at 230k cd, whereas ThruNite's spec is 240k cd so I don't believe they underestimated the lux on the TN32.


----------



## Glowman (Jan 10, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN32-Pictures & Beamshots(review in progress)*

It was originally 132k and 727meters in their specs. Thrunite changed it later when the other review measured it as 200k+ and 950+meters.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jan 12, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN32-Pictures & Beamshots(review in progress)*

That makes sense now, mmander. My TN31mb had a gap between the bezel and head as well but it wasn't sharp. However, saabluster could have possibly sanded or filed it down.


----------



## Capolini (Jan 12, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN32-Pictures & Beamshots(review in progress)*



Glowman said:


> It was originally 132k and 727meters in their specs. Thrunite changed it later when the other review measured it as 200k+ and 950+meters.



Absolutely true! JohnnyMac contacted the owner of Thrunite and instructed him how to properly measure LUX!

*FLASHLION:* 

Great review in all aspects! Your photography skills have shown again!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Capolini (Jan 12, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN32-Pictures & Beamshots(review in progress)*



Mr. Tone said:


> That makes sense now, mmander. My TN31mb had a gap between the bezel and head as well but it wasn't sharp. However, saabluster could have possibly sanded or filed it down.



I also have the O.S.T.S TN31mb.I got it a few weeks ago[470Kcd!]

In regards to the gap b/w the bezel and head, mine is as smooth as a baby's a..!! I do not believe Michael sanded mine, I think I would notice,,,,,out of curiosity I will ask him next time we speak,,,,he is a very nice man!

This TN32 looks like an awesome stock torch!

*EDIT: For anyone who cares!!!

I talked to Michael[OMG/OSTS] TODAY AND HE SAID THE MODDED TN31mb that he sold me had no defect b/w the bezel and head, therefore he did not have to fix it.
*


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jan 12, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN32-Pictures & Beamshots(review in progress)*



Capolini said:


> I also have the O.S.T.S TN31mb.I got it a few weeks ago[470Kcd!]
> 
> In regards to the gap b/w the bezel and head, mine is as smooth as a baby's a..!! I do not believe Michael sanded mine, I think I would notice,,,,,out of curiosity I will ask him next time we speak,,,,he is a very nice man!
> 
> This TN32 looks like an awesome stock torch!



I am glad to hear you are liking your TN31mb. It is quite impressive for sure! Mine was 407K. As far as the TN32 it looks like it is as good or close to the throw kings of stock factory lights. Olight and Eagletac have large lights with 250Kish candela but this light is very close according to what people here are measuring. 

This thing would obviously be even more impressive without the dome but I doubt we will see a manufacturer actually de-dome an LED. That is probably why the few domeless offerings are the Luminous variety because they come from Luminous without a dome. The XM-L2 would have to have the dome removed since Cree does not offer a bare chip, which is too bad!


----------



## Capolini (Jan 12, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN32-Pictures & Beamshots(review in progress)*

3 in a row for me!

Does this torch have any kind of step down on MAX? Thermal? Timed? What happens when the batteries are low, does it step down to lower mode or shut off?

Thanks


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jan 12, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN32-Pictures & Beamshots(review in progress)*

I just realized that Thrunite modified the tailcap to have 3 grooves instead of the two on the original TN31. This is a good improvement and should make it a little easier to find and activate the button.


----------



## Alex1234 (Jan 12, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN32-Pictures & Beamshots(review in progress)*

I have vinhs tn31vn and measured 507k lux which is about what most are measuring it at. Never would have thought 5 years ago id have a light over 100k let alone 500k. This is my second tn31vn my first one had a gap and the bezal was not aligned but i sold it to buy other lights but missed it so much i bought it again lol. Only payed 100 as it has a broken head gasket oring and a very slightly scratched lens. No gap or alignment issues at all. For 100 bucks it was a steal. Vinh is also a great guy to deal with.


----------



## Capolini (Jan 12, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN32-Pictures & Beamshots(review in progress)*

I just bought it!! Now my OSTS TN31mb can have some company!

Tomorrow I will be getting my second modded torch,,an X10vn! Now I will have one from Michael and one from Vihn!

I have been on a binge the last month or so! For others like me you can get some therapy on my thread!

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...SING-THE-LINE-quot-WHEN-IS-TOO-MUCH-TOO-MUCH-!!!


----------



## Alex1234 (Jan 12, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN32-Pictures & Beamshots(review in progress)*

I got the x10vn and its over 100k easy. It was brighter then i was expecting and i was expecting a lot lol. This light and my x3vn are my favorites


----------



## Roger Ranger (Jan 12, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN32-Pictures & Beamshots(review in progress)*



mmander said:


> It's sharp in the gap, between the top of the head and the bezel. The problem is that the bezel isn't quite centered with respect to the head, so along 1/4 or so of the circumference, the bezel edge sticks out ever so slightly and on the opposite side, is it recessed slightly below the level of the head. The protruding edge is very sharp and the 0.75mm gap is wide enough that you can easily feel it. Here is a shot I took of it before sanding it down...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I had the same issue with my bezel. I was able to reduce the gap by greasing the threads and applying a moderate pressing force to the bezel as I screwed it back in place.


----------



## plexus (Jan 12, 2014)

*ThruNite TN32-REVIEW, Pictures & Beamshots*

I decided to sell 3 of my lights and replace with a nitecore TM26. The idea was once i got the TM i wanted to see if it could throw as much as I would need. it wont. but its still an excellent flashlight. so I just ordered a TN32. cant really afford it but I cant resist. I think the TM and the TN will make a nice pair.


----------



## Roger Ranger (Jan 12, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN32-REVIEW, Pictures & Beamshots*



plexus said:


> I decided to sell 3 of my lights and replace with a nitecore TM26. The idea was once i got the TM i wanted to see if it could throw as much as I would need. it wont. but its still an excellent flashlight. so I just ordered a TN32. cant really afford it but I cant resist. I think the TM and the TN will make a nice pair.



I think that you are correct that these lights complement one another.

Both the TN32 and the TM26 have a very useful number of levels, 6 and 5. With both you can walk around a dark house without lighting up the world. Until something better comes out, these are the two lights that I take with me on trips. By the way, have you seen pictures of the not-yet-released TM36? A thrower TM26!


----------



## rickypanecatyl (Jan 13, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN32-REVIEW, Pictures & Beamshots*

Anyone have an opinion of which would be a higher quality light.

A Vin modified TN31 that is still domed or this light? Any differences that standout to anyone? (I don't know what all Vin does other than boost the amps.)


----------



## Capolini (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN32-REVIEW, Pictures & Beamshots*



rickypanecatyl said:


> Anyone have an opinion of which would be a higher quality light.
> 
> A Vin modified TN31 that is still domed or this light? Any differences that standout to anyone? (I don't know what all Vin does other than boost the amps.)



Quality is a matter of opinion. Do you mean performance? I think the TN32 appears to be a quality light,but it just came out! I get mine tomorrow. Vihn and Michael [OMG/OSTS] take tremendous pride in their work,,I do not think you have to worry about quality!

I am getting my First Vihn light today,,,,,an X10vn. I am sure I will like it!

As far as the TN31vn goes,,,I do not have one! I have an OSTS TN31mb. Regardless of which one[modded light] you "may" get, either one will be throw monsters and they both take pride in their work and I am sure the "Quality" will be there!  

So, I guess quality was a question I eventually answered! I would not worry about quality,,,,,just don't shine either of them in your adversaries eyes[ A'ho.. Car drivers!] too much!!


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jan 14, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN32-REVIEW, Pictures & Beamshots*



rickypanecatyl said:


> Anyone have an opinion of which would be a higher quality light.
> 
> A Vin modified TN31 that is still domed or this light? Any differences that standout to anyone? (I don't know what all Vin does other than boost the amps.)



From what I can tell the TN31vn with the dome still on vs. this TN32 the performance should be about the same. Thrunite states that the LED is mounted to a copper board(MCPCB) and they must be driving this at 6-6.5 amps from the numbers. The TN31vn with dome would be similar drive current and the LED is also on a copper MCPCB. I don't think the TN31vn would have much an advantage heat-wise with the aluminum base vs. brass base(advertised as solid copper) that the LED MCPCB is mounted on. With this much mass it shouldn't be a huge problem for the amount of waste heat. However, the TN32 would have a warranty advantage and the TN31vn de-domed would have a noticeable throw advantage.


----------



## stevo250 (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN32-REVIEW, Pictures & Beamshots*

The TN31vn is also has led mounted to copper. As far as I know it is actual copper for his.


----------



## Capolini (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN32-REVIEW, Pictures & Beamshots*

* THROWERS: THE THRUNITE BROTHERS:thumbsup:

TN32-230/240Kcd and OSTS TN31mb 470Kcd!






Thrunite and Friends!:twothumbs
Far left: Olight M3X-91Kcd. Middle:TN32-230/240Kcd and OSTS TN31mb-470Kcd End TK75[Stock] 119.5Kcd





*


----------



## FlashLion (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN32-REVIEW, Pictures & Beamshots*

Congratulations on your new light ! :thumbsup:
Your collection is full of great lights.
Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## Capolini (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN32-REVIEW, Pictures & Beamshots*



FlashLion said:


> Congratulations on your new light ! :thumbsup:
> Your collection is full of great lights.
> Thanks for the pictures.


 
Thanks,,,,,Flashlion!!:thumbsup: I forgot to include the *X10vn with the "Thrunite and Friends*"* Photo!! I do have it on Vihn X10vn thread!

The car is warmed up and "Capo" and I are ready to hit the trail w/ my new TN32 and friends! :rock::twothumbs*


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN32-REVIEW, Pictures & Beamshots*

Has anybody heard from Thrunite on whether or not they will produce a neutral white version of the TN32? Oh, and once again, nice pics Capolini!


----------



## FlashLion (Jan 25, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN32-REVIEW, Pictures & Beamshots*



Mr. Tone said:


> Has anybody heard from Thrunite on whether or not they will produce a neutral white version of the TN32? Oh, and once again, nice pics Capolini!


I will ask Thrunite,when I have contact with them.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN32-REVIEW, Pictures & Beamshots*



FlashLion said:


> I will ask Thrunite,when I have contact with them.



ok, thanks. I was curious since they have made some neutral white versions of their other lights but not all.


----------



## FlashLion (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN32-REVIEW, Pictures & Beamshots*



Mr. Tone said:


> ok, thanks. I was curious since they have made some neutral white versions of their other lights but not all.


Contacted ThruNite. They don't have plans to make neutral white version of TN32 for now. Maybe in the future.
*Edit:* Neutral white version is already available.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jan 28, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN32-REVIEW, Pictures & Beamshots*



FlashLion said:


> Contacted ThruNite. They don't have plans to make neutral white version of TN32 for now. Maybe in the future.



Thanks for asking! That is what I figured but I am glad to know you found out straight from the horse's mouth.


----------



## Mrgunsngear (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN32-REVIEW, Pictures & Beamshots*

Great photos and great review overall. 

I'm a fan of my TN32 as well. I guess I'll add my review to the thread….


----------



## chrisb (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN32-REVIEW, Pictures & Beamshots*



FlashLion said:


> Contacted ThruNite. They don't have plans to make neutral white version of TN32 for now. Maybe in the future.




Like Mr. Tone I'd like a neutral white version of this light and saw that it is available at Amazon and hkequipment  The Thrunite store website does not list a neutral white version so I'm wondering if that is a typo or it's mislabeled? What's weird is the Amazon listing is sold by the Thrunite stiore and fulfilled by amazon. Anyway, I just ordered the one NOT labeled as neutral white. Can't wait to get my hands on this light!


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN32-REVIEW, Pictures & Beamshots*



chrisb said:


> Like Mr. Tone I'd like a neutral white version of this light and saw that it is available at Amazon and hkequipment  The Thrunite store website does not list a neutral white version so I'm wondering if that is a typo or it's mislabeled? What's weird is the Amazon listing is sold by the Thrunite stiore and fulfilled by amazon. Anyway, I just ordered the one NOT labeled as neutral white. Can't wait to get my hands on this light!



That is very interesting. FlashLion, can you elaborate on this or are those listings incorrect and misleading? Sure enough, someone is listing it this way but based on your information I assume this is false. 
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00HEXGMEE/?tag=cpf0b6-20

Also, even though the listing says neutral white TN32 in the lower specs it says XM-L2 U2. As far as I know there are no neutral white U2 flux bins yet. I think T6 is the highest flux at this point for the higher neutral white range.


----------



## FlashLion (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: ThruNite TN32-REVIEW, Pictures & Beamshots*



Mrgunsngear said:


> Great photos and great review overall.
> 
> I'm a fan of my TN32 as well. I guess I'll add my review to the thread….



Thanks.
Nice video! :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisb (Jan 31, 2014)

I emailed thrunite and I received a reply from Lynn of [email protected]. She says the NW version listed on Amazon is real. And she says thrunite-store.com has it as well and provided this link 

http://www.thrunite-store.com/thrun...ashlight-searching-flashlight-cree-xm-l2-led/

But the product this links to is the regular TN32 as far as I can tell. Flashlion maybe you can tip off your contact at thrunite that there's some confusion about this even with their own sales/service people.


----------



## FlashLion (Jan 31, 2014)

Thrunite have good communication. Asked them again about the neutral white TN32. Now they say,they already have TN32 with neutral white LED.
Sorry for the wrong info. I just give you their words.:duh2:

I will change my previous post.


----------



## chrisb (Jan 31, 2014)

Oh well. It's not clearly differentiated on their website- there's only 1 listing for TN32. Makes me wonder if all their TN32s now are NW... Wanted a NW version but the non-NW light i ordered is on it's way to me already. Bummer but still excited for it nonetheless.


----------



## subwoofer (Jan 31, 2014)

FlashLion, thanks for the review. Apologies if I have missed this in the OP or in a follow up post, but one key measurement I am interested in is the current draw when the selector ring is in standby.

For a light this big, the tailcap switch is a but unweildy, but does provide a proper off switch. However, if a user decides to leave the tailcap switch on and use the selector ring to put it in standby, then effectively you have parasitic drain to consider, so it would be useful to know what this is.


----------



## FlashLion (Jan 31, 2014)

chrisb said:


> Oh well. It's not clearly differentiated on their website- there's only 1 listing for TN32. Makes me wonder if all their TN32s now are NW... Wanted a NW version but the non-NW light i ordered is on it's way to me already. Bummer but still excited for it nonetheless.


Write your impressions here when you receive it. Thanks


----------



## FlashLion (Jan 31, 2014)

subwoofer said:


> FlashLion, thanks for the review. Apologies if I have missed this in the OP or in a follow up post, but one key measurement I am interested in is the current draw when the selector ring is in standby.
> 
> For a light this big, the tailcap switch is a but unweildy, but does provide a proper off switch. However, if a user decides to leave the tailcap switch on and use the selector ring to put it in standby, then effectively you have parasitic drain to consider, so it would be useful to know what this is.


Actually the tail switch acts also as an electronic switch(as far as I know).There are some electronic components in the tailcap and two springs for contact and it's not easy to measure the standby current. I will try if I can do something to measure it.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Jan 31, 2014)

FlashLion said:


> Thrunite have good communication. Asked them again about the neutral white TN32. Now they say,they already have TN32 with neutral white LED.
> Sorry for the wrong info. I just give you their words.:duh2:
> 
> I will change my previous post.



This is good news, indeed. However, they need to get their communication straight. :whoopin:


----------



## FlashLion (Feb 1, 2014)

subwoofer said:


> FlashLion, thanks for the review. Apologies if I have missed this in the OP or in a follow up post, but one key measurement I am interested in is the current draw when the selector ring is in standby.
> 
> For a light this big, the tailcap switch is a but unweildy, but does provide a proper off switch. However, if a user decides to leave the tailcap switch on and use the selector ring to put it in standby, then effectively you have parasitic drain to consider, so it would be useful to know what this is.


Here are the measurements.
In standby mode TN32 draws ~90 micro Amps from the batteries.
The tail switch is not in the main high current circuit and just supplies + to the triggering electronics in the tail that connects - to the driver board. This is very good solution because at high current(>4Amps) the clicky switches get heating.


----------



## Capolini (Feb 1, 2014)

Check this out!! You may be interested!

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...quot-I-hope-it-does-not-happen-to-you!!!-quot


----------



## Fugu75 (Feb 5, 2014)

Got my TN32t (mod by _the_ ) today.

specs: - 448 000 cd 
- Throw 1339 m 

nuff said...


----------



## Mr. Tone (Feb 5, 2014)

Fugu75 said:


> Got my TN32t (mod by _the_ ) today.
> 
> specs: - 448 000 cd
> - Throw 1339 m
> ...



It has been modded, you say? Since the current should not be increased anymore than from the factory I assume the LED is de-domed on your light?


----------



## Fugu75 (Feb 5, 2014)

Mr. Tone said:


> It has been modded, you say? Since the current should not be increased anymore than from the factory I assume the LED is de-domed on your light?



Yes.*
XM-L2d + lowres + focal adj mods
*


----------



## Mr. Tone (Feb 5, 2014)

Fugu75 said:


> Yes.*
> XM-L2d + lowres + focal adj mods
> *



Nice. Almost 500K candela is a nice thrower, indeed!


----------



## Capolini (Feb 5, 2014)

Fugu75 said:


> Got my TN32t (mod by _the_ ) today.
> 
> specs: - 448 000 cd
> - Throw 1339 m
> ...



Nice! Who modded it? I am guessing you are not from U.S.A.? Are you from Europe? Asia?

My OSTS TN31mb is certified at 470Kcd[470,000]

Enjoy your new modded torch!


----------



## Fugu75 (Feb 5, 2014)

Capolini said:


> Nice! Who modded it? I am guessing you are not from U.S.A.? Are you from Europe? Asia?
> 
> My OSTS TN31mb is certified at 470Kcd[470,000]
> 
> Enjoy your new modded torch!



Thanks, I will.

I am from Finland, Europe. Local wizard ( _the_ ) did the modding. And this was the "safe mod" option. He also offered >500 Kcd mod but at the higher risk of led endurance. I took the safe cos 1,34 km of throw is surely enough for me. For now...


----------



## Capolini (Feb 5, 2014)

Fugu75 said:


> Thanks, I will.
> 
> I am from Finland, Europe. Local wizard ( _the_ ) did the modding. And this was the "safe mod" option. He also offered >500 Kcd mod but at the higher risk of led endurance. I took the safe cos 1,34 km of throw is surely enough for me. For now...



I understand!! I have Three modded torches. The 470Kcd TN31 is actually the safer/longer lasting/less tweeked mod. My other Two mods are different lights[K40vn and X10vn] that are pushed to the limit! Vihns TN31 version is around 500K+!!

ot here!! I am very fortunate to have power. More than 500K people in the Philadelphia area are without power from heavy snow on Monday and ice storms last night,,,,,,,,,with temps. tumbling and winds picking up,,,,,,,,,,my village could be next!:mecry:


----------



## chrisb (Feb 11, 2014)

My TN32 arrived today and there's a slight problem. My protected Panasonic NCR18650Bs do not fit! These batteries are fine on my tm26 and Eagtac mx25l3c. Is there any workaround before I buy new batteries? Like loosening the screws on the battery carrier or maybe cutting a bit off the spring?

Update
Problem solved. I managed to get it to fit. I was being too delicate the first time.




and here it is with the Eagtac and the nitecore. The tint is definitely cool white. Very similar to the tm26 but slightly less greenish.


----------



## FlashLion (Feb 14, 2014)

The protected batteries with transparent wrapping usually have protrude bottoms(not flat) and this increases their length and may cause problem in some lights.
Good to hear you have solved the problem.Thanks for the picture!
Enjoy the light!


----------



## ven (Feb 14, 2014)

Very nice line up chrisb:thumbsup:


----------



## chrisb (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks flashlion and ven  the springs were quite stiff so I had to use a little more force, without damaging the battery carrier or the batteries.


----------



## ven (Feb 14, 2014)

chrisb said:


> Thanks flashlion and ven  the springs were quite stiff so I had to use a little more force, without damaging the battery carrier or the batteries.



Slightly different i know but my tk51 is the same,carrier is quite tight fitting,on plus side it allows for long term use(as springs do give a little in time),so when it does soften a little they will still hold the cells securely........mr 1/2 glass full


----------



## chrisb (Feb 14, 2014)

I like your way of thinking


----------



## SamSerious (Jun 6, 2014)

Still wondering wether to get a TN32 or a Catapult V5. I don't think that 200 lumens willl really be noticeable and the Catapult just needs to 18650s, but on the other hand the TN32 isn't THAT much more expensive in Germany, the difference is just 125€ to 145€

Is the catapult really more rugged and solid than the TN32?


----------



## FlashLion (Jun 6, 2014)

SamSerious said:


> Still wondering wether to get a TN32 or a Catapult V5. I don't think that 200 lumens willl really be noticeable and the Catapult just needs to 18650s, but on the other hand the TN32 isn't THAT much more expensive in Germany, the difference is just 125€ to 145€
> 
> Is the catapult really more rugged and solid than the TN32?


Hello
Both lights are quite solid and stable.V5 is made of a little thicker aluminum.
There is a big difference in terms of throw. If you like impressively throwing lights,the TN32 is a good choice. Catapult V5 is a great thrower too,but TN32 throws much further due to its bigger reflector.
If I can help with something more,feel free to ask me.


----------



## InspectHerGadget (Nov 28, 2014)

I got my TN32 last night and tested it out. It definitely can light up trees maybe 450 metres away which is definitely further than my MX25L3 with the MT-G2 emitter or the Catapult V3. The beam is amazingly tight which is obvious just shining it at a wall

The light is obviously very well built and even comes in it's own suitcase for travelling.


----------



## FlashLion (Nov 30, 2014)

InspectHerGadget said:


> I got my TN32 last night and tested it out. It definitely can light up trees maybe 450 metres away which is definitely further than my MX25L3 with the MT-G2 emitter or the Catapult V3. The beam is amazingly tight which is obvious just shining it at a wall
> The light is obviously very well built and even comes in it's own suitcase for travelling.



Thanks for the comment!
The TN32 is a really good light.Enjoy it!
I like the magnetic ring.For a big,heavy flashlight the magnetic ring is a convenient way to operate the UI.
The best part is that the beam is quite tight without need of a dedomed LED and still has useful spill for a thrower.


----------



## InspectHerGadget (Nov 30, 2014)

FlashLion said:


> Thanks for the comment!
> The TN32 is a really good light.Enjoy it!
> I like the magnetic ring.For a big,heavy flashlight the magnetic ring is a convenient way to operate the UI.
> The best part is that the beam is quite tight without need of a dedomed LED and still has useful spill for a thrower.



It is amazingly well built and a pleasure to use. I use it along with a Lenser H14R.2 headlamp. My night walk is a quick walk around Yellagonga park which is swamplands and a lake. It takes about 45 minutes walking quickly.

My MX25L3 is still my favourite, I think, as it is more floody with a warmer tint. The TN32 is like a light sabre with an amazingly focussed beam. The control system on the MX is slightly quicker to use and more positive. That is you can rotate past maximum to standby on the Thrunite. The TN is also quite a bit bigger in every dimension and much heavier while putting out less total light. 

I'm not bagging the TN32 though as it is a unique addition and the beam is in a class of its own really. Only time will tell which one I will end up using the most. It is a most impressive light and the light can be operated one handed.

I should add that the holster is excellent and although a big light, it carries on the belt very nicely.

Overall, it has exceeded my expectations. I guess " Made in China" will become a badge of honour if they keep making lights of this quality.


----------



## murican (Sep 30, 2015)

FlashLion said:


> *The light from the LED is clean cool white. No greenish or bluish tint. It gives quality illumination.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FlashLion (Oct 1, 2015)

murican said:


> FlashLion said:
> 
> 
> > *The light from the LED is clean cool white. No greenish or bluish tint. It gives quality illumination.*
> ...


----------



## Swedpat (Oct 1, 2015)

Last weekend I brought with me my TN32 neutral in the wilderness. It's a beefy light in the hand, but I like the brightness control ring. I have no experience of the cool white but the tint of the neutral option is beautiful to my eyes. My brother in law was really impressed of the throw. Whatever tint used this is a great light. I don't want to get rid of my Thrunites, neither TN32 or TN35.


----------



## asterix14 (Oct 2, 2015)

Thrunite brought a new ultimate throw edition of the TN32:
http://www.thrunite.com/thrunite-tn32-ut-cw-new-product/

Can't wait to see beamshots comparing TN32 and TN32UT!


----------



## FlashLion (Oct 3, 2015)

asterix14 said:


> Thrunite brought a new ultimate throw edition of the TN32:
> http://www.thrunite.com/thrunite-tn32-ut-cw-new-product/
> 
> Can't wait to see beamshots comparing TN32 and TN32UT!


Thanks for the info!
It's great to see ThruNite is also updating its lights with the XP-L Hi led.
Interesting why they limit it only to 1150 lumens. The new emitter will surely give a better throw and maybe they just play safe driving the led with less current.


----------



## Mr. Tone (Oct 3, 2015)

I wonder if they had too many warranty requests on the TN32 or something? In any event, I am glad to see more manufacturers using the XP-L HI in thrower lights.


----------



## uk1 (Oct 3, 2015)

Does anyone know why they have taken the TN32 CW off their website?


----------



## murican (Oct 4, 2015)

Mr. Tone said:


> I wonder if they had too many warranty requests on the TN32 or something? In any event, I am glad to see more manufacturers using the XP-L HI in thrower lights.




Is XP-L HI newer technology? I'm not sure why they switched from copper heat sinking to brass either...


----------



## Mr. Tone (Oct 4, 2015)

murican said:


> Is XP-L HI newer technology? I'm not sure why they switched from copper heat sinking to brass either...



The XP-L HI is a newer Cree LED that is an XP-L without the dome from the factory. In short, this provides better throw than one with a dome.


----------



## JATOAV8OR (Jan 5, 2016)

Hello,
I'm new to this forum but had a "thing" for lighting of various types for decades.
I'm looking for an opinion on having a custom Tn32 done.
Primarily who would be recommended to modify and what options would be most ideal for my needs.
I'm on the coast of Wa. State with a large area to keep track of . Also very high humidity/ fog so floods are nearly worthless to me. 
Thanks. 
If there's a better thread I should be on please let me know.


----------



## ateupwithgolf (Jan 6, 2016)

JATOAV8OR said:


> Hello,
> I'm new to this forum but had a "thing" for lighting of various types for decades.
> I'm looking for an opinion on having a custom Tn32 done.
> Primarily who would be recommended to modify and what options would be most ideal for my needs.
> ...




Hold on, I got this...http://skylumen.com/collections/v54-lights/products/tn32vn-best-mid-size-thrower-r

This is your man.


----------



## JATOAV8OR (Jan 8, 2016)

Thanks; got in touch with the man & got the ball rolling . 
Great resource here , glad I found it. My wife... not so much.


----------



## vadimax (Jan 15, 2016)

Funny. The older version (1702lm, CW) is my first flashlight. Don't laugh at me, but it is my... EDC  It has overruled my opinion on Chinese quality. Pure quality.

The time has passed and I ordered Olight S1 Ti, Thrunite C1 v2, Thrunite TN12, Nitecore MH20... But still carrying TN32. Ok, it reminds me using a sniper rifle for concealed carry... Whatever. I guess we all here are kind of deviated


----------



## FlashLion (Jan 21, 2016)

vadimax said:


> Funny. The older version (1702lm, CW) is my first flashlight. Don't laugh at me, but it is my... EDC  It has overruled my opinion on Chinese quality. Pure quality.
> 
> The time has passed and I ordered Olight S1 Ti, Thrunite C1 v2, Thrunite TN12, Nitecore MH20... But still carrying TN32. Ok, it reminds me using a sniper rifle for concealed carry... Whatever. I guess we all here are kind of deviated


Great collection,so far. You have started with a really good flashlight. One of the best throwers in terms of combination of lumen output,beam shape and distance.I love the huge reflector. It's great to know that it is good also for ED carrying.:thumbsup:


----------



## vadimax (Jun 17, 2016)

Interesting observation: when batteries go down (2.8-2.9V) the flashlight starts to blink. 1 blink, may be a minute pause (did not check), 3 blinks, pause, 3 blinks... and so on. Perhaps, TN32 does not cut off power, but it definitely reports low voltage situation.


----------



## FlashLion (Jun 20, 2016)

vadimax said:


> Interesting observation: when batteries go down (2.8-2.9V) the flashlight starts to blink. 1 blink, may be a minute pause (did not check), 3 blinks, pause, 3 blinks... and so on. Perhaps, TN32 does not cut off power, but it definitely reports low voltage situation.


Thanks for the info!


----------



## LightMaven (Jul 21, 2016)

*Re: ThruNite TN32,TN35*

Is the Display case still included with the TN32 and TN35?

Great review and your night photography is fantastic.


----------



## FlashLion (Aug 24, 2016)

*Re: ThruNite TN32,TN35*



LightMaven said:


> Is the Display case still included with the TN32 and TN35?
> 
> Great review and your night photography is fantastic.



Sorry for the very late reply. I did not receive notification about your post.
As long as I know the TN32 is still coming with the nice case. Maybe it is best to ask the dealer before buying,though.
Thanks for reading my review and thanks for the comments about my pictures!


----------



## LAMPARITA (Aug 25, 2016)

*Re: ThruNite TN32,TN35*



FlashLion said:


> Sorry for the very late reply. I did not receive notification about your post.
> As long as I know the TN32 is still coming with the nice case. Maybe it is best to ask the dealer before buying,though.
> Thanks for reading my review and thanks for the comments about my pictures!



Hard to find a ThruNite TN32 with the nice aluminum case. All TN32 selling on Ebay, Amazon or ThruNite website, are packaged in a plain brown cardboard box. I guess the nice case was only included for a short time


----------



## MecArmy (Aug 25, 2016)

Nice shots and the throw and beamshot look pretty awesome.


----------

